# Lets see their best sleeping photos!!



## Karma25

So I looked down and caught kilos face like this..... Not sure what he was dreaming about but that is the biggest smile I've ever seen!!!! Lmao


----------



## angelbaby

I have a bunch but here are some of my favs


----------



## Karma25

Omg I love the pumpkin one!!!! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks that has been my fav since I took it. She was such a cute pup


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh I love sleeping pics and I have so many! Here's a few


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko sleeping with my ex's son. OK, well, Big is watching cartoons, and Ecko is sleeping. 









Sleeping on the GF's sheets.









Ecko napping with his wife Dixie Duke. We fostered her for 2 weeks and then my friend adopted her, so they still get to play and snuggle every once in awhile.









Ecko and Chili snuggling, although Chili doesn't realize it.









Snoozin by the pool









And of course, Isis









Sorry so many pics, you asked for them though. LOL!


----------



## Karma25

Found a few more since I only posted one... Lol


----------



## EckoMac

LMAO! Balls in the air seems to be a fav pose for the boys. Ecko does that sometimes too, but I can never get a pic of him. (he just pretends to have balls)


----------



## Karma25

EckoMac said:


> LMAO! Balls in the air seems to be a fav pose for the boys. Ecko does that sometimes too, but I can never get a pic of him. (he just pretends to have balls)


Lol he sleeps like that all the time.....!! Maybe they like to air them out... Lmao


----------



## Mila mommy x10

Sleepy time


----------



## ames

I have so many here are a few

Puppy sleeping









Grown up sleeping









Sleeping on me









Bed hog 









You just woke me up shut off the flash pictures


----------



## Cain's Mom

He's all bent and laying on my feet. I don't see how it could be comfortable!
View attachment 12993


----------



## jec1521

Lady was tired after a long day...


----------



## Karma25

jec1521 said:


> Lady was tired after a long day...


Omg!!! That is to funny!!!!! Lol


----------



## apbt2010

i got lots but will post a few


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## PITPAWZFAM

just a couple for now


----------



## Cain's Mom

Here's another of my boy. He brought his Wubba up on the couch to nap with me on "his" blanket that he normally steals from me.
View attachment 13027


----------



## MerlinEdmond

Lloljhvvgvgbb


----------



## Bear813

Bear racked out lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zeus12

Zeus loves to sleep lol ..... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Princesspaola21

Bandida sleeping in the truck.






Bandida sleeping at our office her legs aren't touching each other because her belly is so big lol


----------



## ATLAS

Here's atlas


----------



## Rlopez1200




----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

.............................


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I rarely post pics on here anymore so I'm going for the overload since there are so many new people who have never seen the King of Sleep aka Kangol..... Mostly pics of Kangol and Koby.... Shox don't ever sleep. He is wide open hang a left 100mph 24/7 so don't have very many sleeping pics of him lol just him bothering Kangol.....
















































(Koby who is Kangol's daddy. He is with my ex but still going strong at 12 years old! Haven't posted any pics of him in a few years so just FYI for the new people)


----------



## rabbit

Kangol is soo fat he's cute lol probably loves to sleep more than my dogs and they love to sleep!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rabbit said:


> Kangol is soo fat he's cute lol probably loves to sleep more than my dogs and they love to sleep!


Yeah those are old pictures. He has lost about 13 pounds in the last year and a half. He has a thyroid problem but it is under control now. Thanks.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

love Kangol!!!!

here's Odin's impression of The White Dog!


----------



## DaysMomma

Wednesday gettin her beauty sleep... Too bad w pics you can't hear how loud she's usually snoring!!


----------



## rabbit

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yeah those are old pictures. He has lost about 13 pounds in the last year and a half. He has a thyroid problem but it is under control now. Thanks.....


ha well I'm glad he's doing good it'd be cool to see some updated pics (if possible)


----------



## Karma25

OMG Kangol is so cute! His sleeping pictures are adorable!!!!! I had to laugh at them! He def gets into his sleep! lmao


----------



## PITPAWZFAM




----------



## PITPAWZFAM




----------



## Fortune78

*Tru sleeping*

Her favorite sleeping position!


----------



## Elvisfink

Earl's first day at home and Ivy was not to happy about it!









Earl's second day went a little better.









Earl & Ivy



























My wife sleeping









Lux & Ivy.









Miss Tweak









Chopper









The Little Old Couple Chopper & Tweak


----------



## Amaryllis

my nephew and Ammy Whammy taking a nap, she snuggle dup to him on her own she always does the silliest things when sleeping but htis was just precious


----------



## DMX3

Here is a pic of my Girl on the armrest of the Couch








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

seepy time in office


----------



## DMX3

@Rodrigo how old is your pup looks very thick 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

he turned 8 weeks today..... unlike my other dog (APBT) he s a bully so hopefully he will be a lil thicker lol


----------



## DMX3

Wow very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

thank you


----------



## So6pack

These babies are sooooo beautiful!! 
Here's my Tika. She just turned 8 weeks old Sunday.

Snuggled up to daddy at 6 weeks:








I have no idea what she was dreaming about:








Out like a light on daddy's arm:








With momma:








In momma's lap with her monkey:








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kingree18

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paris Azul

*Burgers, drinks, and toys = wild night out*

This was a sneak attack


----------



## JenJen

His best friend diamond!







So tired!







Love love These two

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassiemae

Sleeping on my fiances head 








Sleeping on a long car ride! Hehe








Snuggled on the couch hehehe









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mixwell

this would be a cuter pic without the dog ish in it...


----------



## mixwell

Karma25 said:


> So I looked down and caught kilos face like this..... Not sure what he was dreaming about but that is the biggest smile I've ever seen!!!! Lmao


Haha this is a classic picture !! Maybe Kilo (cheesy joke coming) had just met..... Snoop Dogg in his dream ?


----------



## APBT4LYFE

Dulce my on the left and Roxy on the right sleeping









Roxy just woke up and Dulce still sleeping








backwards...









Roxy w/ one of her fav chew toys, her Gummy Bear









more Roxy and Dulce..









goodnight..


----------



## femaleracer1

Big Block sleeping as a baby, then with my daughter and then his favorite position on the couch!


----------



## rabbit

Queen of the bed


----------



## MrJ.Frost

I'm new to this forum but thought I'd share me boy Prince sleepin

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrJ.Frost

and jr

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrJ.Frost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







puppy love

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty

Karma25 said:


> So I looked down and caught kilos face like this..... Not sure what he was dreaming about but that is the biggest smile I've ever seen!!!! Lmao


LOL this one cracks me up. Love the smile on his face as he sleeps Adorable for sure.


----------



## Hornets Nest02

Snuggle time


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great pics everyone. @JenJen that totally reminded me of my boys 



















Taking up half my bed lol


----------



## JenJen

@kg haha did u have any trouble getting ur pup to play easy with the kitty as he grew up. Both them are about the same age and champ is getting a lil to ruff(lol) when they play

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nthn79

With my husband....nap time!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

JenJen said:


> @kg haha did u have any trouble getting ur pup to play easy with the kitty as he grew up. Both them are about the same age and champ is getting a lil to ruff(lol) when they play
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


No actually. Dosia will play with him but we have this old mean alley cat we took in when he was a baby. He's about 6 now, anywho he'd whoop on Dosia when he was a baby if he'd get out of line, or just being a jerk :rofl: that cat made him respect out cats lol. He knows if Moo isn't playing he'd better run XD. So he's never really rough with the little one. He squints his eyes and jumps back like he's scared of claws XD.


----------



## JenJen

kg420 said:


> No actually. Dosia will play with him but we have this old mean alley cat we took in when he was a baby. He's about 6 now, anywho he'd whoop on Dosia when he was a baby if he'd get out of line, or just being a jerk :rofl: that cat made him respect out cats lol. He knows if Moo isn't playing he'd better run XD. So he's never really rough with the little one. He squints his eyes and jumps back like he's scared of claws XD.


Hehe love it!  hopefully our kitty starts putting him in place lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Our cat way way bigger than the dog when we first got him so it was kinda an unfair advantage on the cats part :rofl:


----------



## Tannerg




----------



## Mila mommy x10

Sleepy time ))))


----------



## SKY

Sorry im new to the site ... i seen the post of best sleeping pics and well thats her


----------



## SKY

*Baby Sky*


----------



## Jamie123321

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeLo 1ok

Bailey and I were watching tv for a couple of hrs. He soon decided to kick me out of the couch. I was nice to him and made sure he was comfy!








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smokey3

Smokey loves to sleep on his back!


----------



## Armando

When she was a pup, she always curled under the chow chow

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando

Before and after I woke her up.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aynjelia

*Sleep...*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## So6pack

I literally just took this one of Tika. 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon




----------



## Princesspaola21

Ok these are what I've got lmao.

Slayer









Hennessy and Belvedere









Razzle Dazzle









Envy Skyy









I couldn't find a favorite of Chico lol









Gotta love Chicos bat ears 









Best friends









Budhha









Sir Lancelot









Bandida was such a butterball that her legs didnt touch lol.









Eenie, meenie, miny









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Here is a pic of snoozing Pyra


----------



## Cain's Mom

Here's how Ammo likes to sleep










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Ok these are what I've got lmao.
> 
> Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hennessy and Belvedere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razzle Dazzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy Skyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a favorite of Chico lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Chicos bat ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budhha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Lancelot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandida was such a butterball that her legs didnt touch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eenie, meenie, miny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwwwww bandida is so cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Douglas1013

Shadow last week.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luna-Blue

This is great.....love it! :clap:



pitbullmamanatl said:


>


Here's my contribution of Luna in order of age! 5 weeks (at the breeders, she's the only goofball awake) then 3 months then 6 months


----------



## ~Missy~




----------



## pitbull4life

The day I got her


----------



## American_Pit13

Dumae when she was a puppy with baby Fish.


Molly Sleeping-I know not a dog. lol


Slim and Fish


----------



## pitbull4life

You have a kangaroo?!(Joey)


----------



## Cain's Mom

pitbull4life said:


> You have a kangaroo?!(Joey)


Um yea ditto!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> You have a kangaroo?!(Joey)


Had. I use to run and exotic animal ranch. I bottle raised the joeys and hand raised a large variety of birds (mainly parrots). I use to have 3-5 joeys with me all the time.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/25433-baby-roo-time.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20914-some-pics-kangaroos.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/11221-first-baby-roo-season.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7142-deer-kangaroos-dogs-kid-ect-ect-lol-lots-pics.html


----------



## Jackie

Tried to download a pic and says exceeds my quota by 12.6 kb

What does that mean?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Means it's to big to attach. You can use photobucket to upload them and use the IMG link to post them here.


----------



## Jackie

Thank you will do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Jade









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Sorry should been this pic 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titanthepitbull

View attachment 22522


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage

When they were little 





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~




----------



## kldgo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitlover16

I've got tons- feels like they're always sleeping!

View attachment 22722


View attachment 22730


View attachment 22738


View attachment 22746


View attachment 22754


----------



## Gonz2288

One is only pretending to sleep  LOL


----------



## doughboi

Tyson sleeping


----------



## KFRUGE

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

just got a new good one of Odin... had to share!


----------



## BATISTA

*I think he's full!*










WES


----------



## ScruffDaddy

Baby Bella Sleepin - So tiny here...



















Not sleepin just updated pic...


----------



## BATISTA

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Douglas1013

Oh that's a great one! Look at that belly!! Too cute

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BATISTA

Douglas1013 said:


> Oh that's a great one! Look at that belly!! Too cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thx.. I think I know where my missing flip flop went!! Ha..


----------



## Douglas1013

Haha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal

Her Spoiledness sleeping on a mountain of pillows.


----------



## pitmama4

out like a light!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fas

Tonka my APBT sleeping next to falcon my B.collie


----------

